# 300



## Bliss (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone seen this movie yet?  I saw it last night. I really liked it. What did you think?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just saw it and it was amazing!! Absolutely great


----------



## Panda (Mar 26, 2007)

Still haven't seen it, but I've heard nothing but great things about it


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

Great movie.


----------

